# interesting threads



## moderan (Apr 2, 2010)

I find these interesting in a strange way.




These also.




Why would anyone wear these?


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2010)

And _this_ is interesting thread.


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Malone (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm guessing testicular cancer or enlarged gonads for those sweatpants.


----------



## moderan (Apr 2, 2010)

I was thinking asshat...one's head would fit wonderfully with a Dr. Denton-style window in the rear.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone here ever look at Regretsy.com ? They parodied some 'sweater pants' a while ago that was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2010)

BitofanInkling said:


> Does anyone here ever look at Regretsy.com ? They parodied some 'sweater pants' a while ago that was pretty hilarious.



I went and searched and couldn't find anything. Were they like longies? 
Handknit Medium Wool Longies by katidids on Etsy

I have to say I used these with my son and loved them. But I got some of the oddest comments from them, even here in hippyville, Oregon. 

Does anyone else see a Koosh ball in the first pic? Do they still sell those?


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 3, 2010)

No, Regretsy. It's a site that laughs at Etsy.

Regretsy – Skants Contest!

Regretsy – Skants Skants Revolution - here they are parodying them.


----------



## moderan (Apr 3, 2010)

That's so much fun I linked to it from my Etsy store.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 3, 2010)

lol watch out, Etsy hates that site and locks any threads linking to it or talking about it. Not sure what they do linking to it from shops, maybe they'll leave it.


----------



## moderan (Apr 4, 2010)

They left it...now if there were only a regRavelry site...that place is far worse.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 4, 2010)

What's regravelry?


----------



## moderan (Apr 4, 2010)

_Ravelry_ is a giant crafters forum.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 5, 2010)

And there's hilariously bad stuff in it?


----------



## moderan (Apr 5, 2010)

So I'm led to believe.


----------



## moderan (May 15, 2010)




----------



## alanmt (May 15, 2010)

<------    silver pants, spandex shirt


----------



## ash somers (May 15, 2010)

reow!


----------



## JosephB (May 15, 2010)

Never mind. Wrong thread. Sometimes they seem the same.


----------



## moderan (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Sigg (May 15, 2010)

Can you guess which one I am? haha...

Just to give you some background... While I was India I figured out how to make a turban from a shawl, so this pic demonstrates my handiwork.

View attachment 966


----------



## moderan (May 15, 2010)

Hmm. I was in India once. Couldn't stand it. My shoes stuck to the tarmac right off the plane and I think I shrank two inches due to melting. Way too humid for me.


----------



## Sigg (May 15, 2010)

I was in bangalore, it's really nice weather there.  like 70-75 degrees all day and all night.


----------



## moderan (May 15, 2010)

Ah. That'd be okay. New Delhi was way too hot and stanky too.


----------



## alanmt (May 15, 2010)

you're the really goodlooking one, sigg!


----------



## Sigg (May 15, 2010)

alanmt said:


> you're the really goodlooking one, sigg!


 
slick alan

although I know you know which one I really am haha


----------



## moderan (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Sigg (May 16, 2010)

Well I posted that pic to show off my "interesting threads", the turban.   It sorta went sideways from there


----------



## moderan (May 16, 2010)

LOL. Only you would get that.


----------



## Sigg (May 16, 2010)

hah, i didn't even think twice about it, it seemed obvious to me you were hinting that we ought to get back on topic.


----------



## moderan (May 16, 2010)

As much as anything stays on-topic on an internet forum. Sometimes it works like conversation.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 16, 2010)

I got it too.  But I read the thread backwards so that don't really count.


----------



## moderan (May 16, 2010)

Yeah *laughs* It's kind of odd to have to moderate myself though. It isn't as if this thread has any real purpose or significance anyway...just practice I guess.


----------

